
SHOW HN: Real life dating app that turns eye contact into a connection in 1 sec - Moravtchik
http://www.diggidi.com
======
eecks
Eye contact is normally brief and passing. This sounds like it might work when
two people are eyeing each other up in a pub or something but for whatever
reason, they can't go over to each other.

But at the point where someone has enough time and confidence to show the
other person their phone screen to initiate contact then they will probably
just walk over to say hi.

Also, if I flash my screen at someone they will most likely just be confused
because they won't have heard of your app.

~~~
Moravtchik
Hi eecks, thanks for joining the conversation. 1\. We've tested it thousands
of times. One second of eye contact is enough. The bar scenario has several
looks going back and forth - correct. But the girl in the supermarket that
just payed gives you one last look. You won't bypass all the line, stop her
and start chatting, you can flash her an umbrella and she'll remember it
easily.

2\. Most people won't walk over, I'll tell you why. Embarrassment is "a very
strong feeling a person has towards himself when he has to perform an action
in a social situation, observed by others". the 2 parameters that set the
level of embarrassment are exposure time and number of viewers. That's why
people (not just men, women too) don't actually make the move. That's why we
minimize the situation by ordering her\him a drink. That's a coping mechanism.
It costs money and it's still more embarrassing than 1 second flash of
diggidi.

3\. Would you agree with me that Tinder is a success story for this "field"?
well, you'll also agree with me that when they first started, no one knew
about them. If I used tinder and the girl across from me didn't nothing would
happen. I wouldn't yell to her "I'm using tinder, download it and we could
talk". But when I flash someone a picture of an elephant, even though she
never heard of it, I triggered something. That girl will (30%) walk over and
ask me what it means or (70%) dismiss me, but ask her friends. diggidi spreads
that way. No other dating app does. They're all stuck with Chicken and Egg.

~~~
eecks
Has it worked for you in real life? I honestly can't see it taking off but if
it does I will be delighted for you.

~~~
Moravtchik
It did. I actually started it when I missed a girl in traffic. We said "hi"
and all but then separated. There was nothing else to do. I came up with this.

Our 2nd investor finished our 1st meeting and said "interesting idea, could
work". I told him to try it out. Even without the app. He went on a weekend
vacation, downloaded a picture of a whale and showed it to women. Came back
Monday and told me we need to meet. Almost half the woman came to him to ask
him what it means, the others didn't, but he could see them engaging people
around them asking them if they know what it means.

Let's try this scenario: A woman is walking down the street. 10 guys looking
at her. 5 of them run Tinder and can't find her, 5 guys run Happn and can't
find her. 1 guy shows her a picture of a trumpet. When she talks to a friend
later... She won't say "10 guys tried to find me on Tinder & Happn" because
she doesn't know they even tried. She saw the trumpet, she remembers the
trumpet and if she wants to talk to that guy, anonymously, even if she didn't
have the app when he showed her the trumpet, she can.

eecks, even if you don't use it - that's ok, being the guy that actually makes
the move - you got my respect. Just one thing, when a friend tells you
sometime that someone showed him a picture of a "....", tell him you think
it's this diggidi thing and that person just said "I want to talk if you want
to talk".

Thanks !

~~~
eecks
I will! Haha

------
Kristine1975
>You see someone you would like to talk to – anytime, anywhere. You click
diggidi on your mobile phone to get a unique image. Show the person your
screen with the image.

If the person in question is that close, what do I need the app for?

~~~
Moravtchik
Hi Kristine, thanks for checking us out. "That close" can be up to 30ft. like,
across the bar and most people won't "make the move". Embarrassment in a
social situation, not enough time, not the right place - so many reasons.
We're experiencing missed opportunities everywhere. We came up with a fun
solution.

The guy you saw in the restaurant and smiled to is sitting with his parents.
He's not going to come over to you and you (most likely, you might be the
minority who actually does it) won't go over to him. Why miss the chance to
talk if it takes 1 second?

